# Compatible rear bike rack for Specialized Vita?



## awai04 (Jul 29, 2004)

My girlfriend has a size small 2011 Specialized Vita, and is looking for a compatible rear bike rack to carry a bike lock and small groceries. We tried a Planet Bike version, though unfortunately, it wouldn't fit without extensive modification. May anyone have a good suggestion for rack that fits??

Thanks!


----------



## kimikaw (Apr 13, 2010)

I have the Topeak Explorer Bike Rack on my Specialized Dolce road bike, my Specialized Ariel hybrid (their "mountain hybrid") and my brother has same rack on his Specialized Sirrius (the non-WSD version of Vita). Positive it would also work on your Vita.

I like the entire system - the laptop bag is great if you commute (and know from unfortunate experience it protects the laptop very well in the event of a spill/fall). I also use a Basil pannier on it at times, so not just for Topeak accessories.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

+1 vor the Topeak Explorer:

Topeak® Cycling Accessories

I have one mounted on my Sirrus and it looks like the Vita has the same sort of rear triangle.


----------



## awai04 (Jul 29, 2004)

Great, thanks! We will check it out. It seems to be priced right, too.


----------

